# Stock up freeze/Dehydrate!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Eat seasonally to save big bucks on groceries.

Even though many of us still have snow on the ground, the grocery store will have some delicious in-season bounty. By purchasing produce when it is in season, you'll reap the peak nutritional benefits and save money on your bill too!

If you come across a great deal, stock up and preserve it to enjoy later.

This month, look for:

▪ Bananas
▪ Grapefruit
▪ Lemons
▪ Mushrooms
▪ Onions and Leeks
▪ Oranges
▪ Pears
▪ Potatoes
▪ Rutabagas
▪ Sweet Potatoes and Yams
▪ Tangerines
▪ Turnips
▪ Winter Squash


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dine on everything on the list on a regular basis.


----------

